# Waiting on my new puppy (5 more weeks)!!!



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have purchased a pup from Jinopo.
I am really looking forward to getting him once he turns 8 weeks and they can ship him overseas.

Can you guys give me your thoughts on his bloodlines and what I could expect?

Thanks

Jago Jipo-Me x Gama z Jirkova dvora


----------

